# PC-to-TiVo transfers on a HR10-250



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

I want to transfer shows (that I believe I'd have to convert to .TY+ format first) from my PC to my HR10-250. I'm not really interested in streaming them, but rather actually moving to shows to the HR10-250. Is MovieLoader my one and only option to do this...or is there something else easier/better (that might do the encoding real time during the transfer)?


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

STL said:


> Is MovieLoader my one and only option


As far as I know. It would not be hugely difficult to modify (add to, really) mfs_ftp.tcl to do the conversion on-the-fly but there would be support and maintenance problems that no one has been willing to undertake.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks. With these unit pretty much obsolete now, I was hoping there were more people exploring/refining alternate uses. I'd like to turn mine into Movie Server so I (or rather the kids) can quickly and easily watch movies without having to fool around with the DVD.


----------

